# Burlington Cold War City



## Desecrated (Jul 18, 2008)

Burlington Cold War City - City of Ember | Underground Blog

BBC - Wiltshire - Wiltshire's Underground City - Burlington


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, that's amazing.

Y'know, stuff like this appeals to me considerably. I think, growing up in the final, escalating days of the Cold War, under Reagan's Presidency, the threat (fear?) of nuclear war was much more prevalent than at other times excepting maybe the 50's and early 60's.

So, I've always kind of had a "bunker" mentality, and I've mentally designed dream houses and escape hidey holes for that eventuality most of my life.  Anyone who's seen 'The Day After' can relate, I think.

Cool find, Jonathan.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 19, 2008)

That is fascinating, I love these abandoned places pictures and I also have a fascination with the cold war.

So, Bob, we're both nuts? I dream of having an underground bunker house.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 19, 2008)

:bunkertruckin: 

It's why we're friends, Mike. Crazy... er, great! Minds think alike.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 19, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> :bunkertruckin:
> 
> It's why we're friends, Mike. Crazy... er, great! Minds think alike.





Wanna make tin foil hats with me?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Jul 20, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Wanna make tin foil hats with me?



Hell yes!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## El Caco (Jul 21, 2008)

Very cool



Zepp88 said:


> That is fascinating, I love these abandoned places pictures and I also have a fascination with the cold war.
> 
> So, Bob, we're both nuts? I dream of having an underground bunker house.



Me too.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 21, 2008)

Very interesting. Thanks!


----------

